# Martin Scorsese called....



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Went up to Medfield today for a German Soldier costume fitting. I'll be an extra on the Paramount Pictures production of "Ashecliffe". Let's hope I don't end up on the cutting room floor.









I actually drove all the way up to B.U. the day of the casting and saw how many people _hadn't_ moved in the line, said screw it, turned around and came home. On a whim, I emailed a couple pics and some contact info...I almost dropped the phone when I got the message Tuesday night.

Whittenton Mills is about 2.5 minutes from my house...I met people today that drove close to 2 hours just to get to the costume place!

This is should be a hell of an experience...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Kewl, congrats. It looks like a decent plot and cast.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1130884/ (previous title before being renamed to Ashecliffe)


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks.

I was checking that info out earlier....


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

a little about my experience...rewind to last week....

*Tuesday:* get to the base camp and await the arrival of the shuttle...meet a couple of younger guys who do this extra stuff all the time and are members of SAG. Amazed to see how long they waited in line at the casting call and all I did was email some pics and contact information....









Arrive at the mill, check in, get my voucher and then it's off to costume. Get dressed up and then directed to the "hair/make-up line". Make-up girl decides I don't _need_ any make-up and I hop in the hair line for some "products".

Now the waiting begins....not soon after the 1st asst. director gathers everyone in a circle and explains to us what our jobs will be for the next couple days. It is at that point that I realized my 15 minutes of fame are going to be very short as I'm to be executed along with 200 other Nazi soldiers....a short while later, we're outside on the set practicing dying...and the American GI's are using REAL weapons...with blanks, of course...

This goes on for about an hour and then the 1st Asst. Director asks for the stand-in....the stand-in is taking the place of Leo DiCaprio and he's standing DIRECTLY across from me! I'm going to be executed by Leo DeCaprio!

This is getting fun....

*Wednesday:*

Take my own car and get there a little early to take advantage of the breakfast spread I missed yesterday...looks like I'm 2 for 2...they've just finished cleaning up....and it's only 7:45 am. I ask the guy if there's another round (of breakfast) to which he says, "no, but lunch is in a couple hours."

What time zone is this guy in??









Get dressed, get my hair (SERIOUSLY) gooped up and it's hurry up and wait...8 am turns into 11 am...and my fully charged piece of crap cell phone is DEAD!! No communication with the outside world...1 pm rolls around and now it's lunch...all I've done today is EAT!!

3:30 arrives and they _finally_ bring us back out to the set...and everyone is out there...Martin Scorsese arrives on set...this is friggin COOL! We do a few takes of the execution scene and then as I'm getting up & dusting myself off, Leo DiCaprio strolls on to the scene and takes his place...DIRECTLY across from me. This is _really_ friggin cool!!!

We do a few more takes and then the 1st Asst. Director, Scorsese and DiCaprio are standing just a few feet away from me, well within earshot, revamping the entire scene. This is really, REALLY friggin cool!!!

5 more takes later and it's a wrap. I've died with dignity and the chance to be able to tell this story.









I'm AMAZED at how much work/$$$ goes into a movie. It's mind boggling!!

Not to mention, they've filmed here for about a week and it's probably only going to be, at the most, a minute in the film.

*Monday:* Last day of filming for me....

We redid the entire execution scene (again) and then filmed all of us Nazi soldiers dead on the ground...the aftermath, if you will...

Later in the afternoon, they filmed us getting herded together by the GI's prior to the execution....the director used me and another guy to run right in FRONT of the camera as this scene begins...COOL!!!

So that's my 15 minutes of fame, spread out over the course of 3 days...and hopefully, I don't end up on the "cutting room floor". Overall, it was an amazing experience, one I probably wouldn't have bothered with if it wasn't 3 minutes from my house...


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

aw my friend and i were going to try to be extras. oh wellllll. maybe leo will come into my restaurant and get a drink and then see me and dump his model girlfriend and take me away to a tropical island.....

or not...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Incognito television repairman in civi's?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations man, you are now one of my heroes!
Quick question, I know it's too late for this picture, but where does one look for casting for extras. Since there are going to be plenty of movies made here in the future, what the hell!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Barbrady said:


> Incognito television repairman in civi's?


The guy in the civvies could kill you with his pinkie.

He's f-ing scary.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> +1, but he's only scary when he's angry.


Was he angry that day?

For those of you who have never worked in TV/Movie/Modeling, etc - a bit of information:

When on set you do a whole lot of waiting around (even if you're the star). Each take is literally less then a minute. And once you are done standing around for 90% of the day you go home. Easy money if you don't mind being bored.

With today's movie/tv productions so much energy is focused on placing of things and product placement that the actual filming is very limited. Plus you could be filming a scene that is at the end of the movie on day one, so if you're an extra you have no clue what is going on.

Modeling is just as boring. Get all dressed up to stand around.

Now you know.

Also:

http://bostonmovieextra.blogspot.com 

http://www.bostoncasting.com/ 


or if you're in my area:

http://www.cultureandtourism.org/cct/cwp/view.asp?a=2126&q=318914&cctPNavCtr=|#45493


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So Kate.....you got any modeling pics you care to share?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been out of modeling since I was 13...I was told I was too fat. Needless to say I developed a slight complex after that 

I like this picture from the movie:










I actually think I went to college with one of these guys...


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> The guy in the civvies could kill you with his pinkie.
> 
> He's f-ing scary.


Just guessing by the polar fleece he is wearing, what is he SF or former?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kttref said:


> I've been out of modeling since I was 13...I was told I was too fat. Needless to say I developed a slight complex after that ...


Well, that doesn't mean you can't share a picture, does it? Hmmmm?

Thanks for the info. That is something I might look into for fun. I can take boredom, I almost relish it!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Well, that doesn't mean you can't share a picture, does it? Hmmmm?


Not gonna happen.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kttref said:


> Not gonna happen.


Some people are just SOOOOO selfish.

me included.


----------

